# Charlie



## lizzygriff (Apr 13, 2011)

Our Charlie was a cross Bengal, he was only 8 months old and was killed by a dog on Monday who was with its owner, the boy picked up Charlie and threw him down a banking we didn't find Charlie until yesterday and have now buried him with his favourite toy. We only had him in our life for a short time but it was the best time ever, I know he has gone to Rainbow Bridge.xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh my god :crying: 

I am so so sorry. I just don't know what to say to that at all. 

What a dreadful thing 

Run free Charlie puss xxxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh no :crying::crying:
such a shocking thing to happen 
i am soo soo sorry
RIP little baby


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, RIP Charlie, what a horrible thing to have happened, that bloody boy and his dog want throttling that's the sort of thing that gets us dog owners a bad name, condolences for your sad loss. wayne.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

So sorry your first post on here is so sad
You will receive a lot of support from all the members who read it
Thinking of you-what an awful experience
Hope Charlie is happy at Rainbow bridge away from stupid dog owners like that 
Maureen


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry for your loss! poor little guy.


----------



## rach74 (Mar 20, 2011)

very sorry for your loss, so sad..R.I.P Charlie


----------



## Erzs (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss.  

I wish something could be done about the disregard the boy showed Charlie, considering I doubt the law would do much I'll have to have faith in karma! 

Chin up, he may have only had 8 months with you but I bet they were good months for him. R.I.P Charlie.


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

R.I.P Charlie 

((((Hug's to you))))


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Such a horrid thing to happen, how do you know the dog was with it's owner? Do you have a local dog warden to report it to? It may have been an accident but the owner may need to be urged to muzzle the dog on walks, just in case.

Run free beautiful Charlie x


----------



## lizzygriff (Apr 13, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Oh my god :crying:
> 
> I am so so sorry. I just don't know what to say to that at all.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much xxxxx


----------



## lizzygriff (Apr 13, 2011)

lizzygriff said:


> Our Charlie was a cross Bengal, he was only 8 months old and was killed by a dog on Monday who was with its owner, the boy picked up Charlie and threw him down a banking we didn't find Charlie until yesterday and have now buried him with his favourite toy. We only had him in our life for a short time but it was the best time ever, I know he has gone to Rainbow Bridge.xxxxxxxxxxx


Thank you all so much for your thoughts .xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Charlie has been on my mind since I first read it this morning  I can't imagine how you're feeling 

*big hugs*

Em
xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

What a dreadful think to happen.
It is bad enough loosing a beloved pet but having had your poor puss treated in that way is just heart breaking.
I hope soon that the happy memories of Charlie will help you with your bereavement.

Looking at his picture he was very Beautiful.

R.I.P Charlie and run free and safe at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

My heart goes out to you, big hugs xxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Oh my god sorry for your loss RIP ((((((hugs)))))


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh god thats just so awful I am so so sorry . Me, Herb, Boo and Tom all send lots of cuddles and loves.

Sleep tight beautiful boy xxxxx


----------



## sweep (Apr 27, 2011)

What a horrible way to go.  Makes me so angry that people just dont care. Sadly animals have become dispoable in this socity.

RIP Little Kitten.


----------

